# town names



## Corlon (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always been horrible at town names.

Can we compile a list or something? 
(currently no town in my cmapaign has a name )


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Sep 26, 2002)

Jamis Buck created a town generator

(you can get to it from the 'electronic aides' link on the main page or here: http://www.aarg.net/~minam/towns.cgi )

there you can get a name and a town to go with it!


----------



## Bob5th (Sep 26, 2002)

Have the PC's visit a town named Ekonaor the next time the PC's go through this town it is a gost town. See if anyone realizes the Ekonaor is Roanoke spelt backwards.


----------



## Xeriar (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on culture, but if you're going for English names, just using words and directions will do:

Easthome
Threshold
Valiance
Northbrook
Cobblestone
Southbank
Pine Ridge
Westport
Nightstown

---

Or, common names (indicating a founder) followed by -burg, -town, -ville etc.
Johannesville
Johannesburg

And so on.


----------



## Corlon (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks
xeriar


----------



## Jeph (Sep 27, 2002)

If your going for that viking feel (and I know it just happens to be the latest rage), try ending everything in -heim.

Oh, and why isn't this in General? This has nothing to do with house rules.

-Jeph


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 27, 2002)

CREATE A LIST OF SUFFIXES

eg 
-ton
-town
-thorp
-lea
-dun
-burg
-borough
-bro
-lys
-lehem
-heim
-sea
-stysol (made this one up)

then add a word eg Fall

Fallton
Falltown
Fallthorp
Fallea (drop an l because 3 l's look silly)
Falldun
Fallburg
Fallborough
Fallbro
Fallys (triple l rule again)
Fallehem (and again)
Fallheim
Fallsea
Fallstysol

choose the best sounding names

choose another random word and repeat


-


----------



## Sidran (Sep 27, 2002)

Good How to.. and How not to....Place Naming Site 
http://www.fantasymaps.com/101/names.html

A definitive site for place names in America, and World wide
http://www.asu.edu/lib/hayden/govdocs/maps/geogname.htm

Good Name Generator with Cultural Specific naming selections 
http://squid.org/tools/names/index.html

Examples of the Generators put out 


ENGLAND
Mansward
Eastwick
Fleethaven
Folkewold
Coventgrove
Wyrmcombe
Havergate
Newmoor
Yeobury
Bandon
Carlmere
Cleecester
Stamchester
Crewing
Leiborne
Burhaven
Stockhampton
Humport
Hornmere
Chestercambe
Horshead
Marblenock
Banhill
Hasledon
Leobury
Noldord

FRANCE
Viris
Sauvence
Monnaumie
Jeanabec
Praroy
Ivriel
Levonne
Clereour
Aquentin
Longou
Averineau
Gilˆme
Emeaux
Mamramon
Alma
Orloy
Champouse
Arentin
Antialle
Lanina
Isauqua
Miquelecy
Angicien
Berneaut
ToulŒle
Russonne

JAPAN

Sapkai
Tozaki
Kanakai
Fokumori
Tonao
Fokuporo
Kureetsu
Nasaka
Nagajima
Sakita
Kyuzaki
Hamaoya
Nado
Aoshima
Sashima
Toyoetsu
Tokuyo
Aoshima
Shimori
Narayo
Kuredai
Hamadai
Togoya
Jokai
Okado
Kagohiro
Hongoya (spisst snuck this one in for Hong)

TOLKIEN ELDAR
Beleggard
Galadthyryr
Guldor
Belgroth
Galadduin
Dunia
Galadfalas
Belegia
Morcirith
Gulruin
Amrond
Giladan
Dol roth
Lothriel
Orod rond
Amgorn
Beldor
Aragroth
Lothost
Dol gorn
Orod gul
Galadrond
Barad gard
Elost
Angard
Menegard

NORWAY

Halmmarden
Kolger
Gotemarden
Gronghettar
Ostergard
Ostermark
Fagerberg
Koperkoping
Sodermarden
Haglo
Skelleftea
Almarden
Koperger
Ostlag
Vindal
Goteheim
Hjelmelo
Skellefman
Skelleflo
Gotekoping
Halmvagen
Stockbotten
Grongheim
Gotelag
Hemselag
Halmmar


----------



## hong (Sep 27, 2002)

... or you could just use the names of EN World posters. That's what I did for my Britannia 3E hexmaps. 


Hong "lo! behold the lands of Sidran, Corlon and Xeriar" Ooi


----------

